# Why are etc/var/tmp just links for private/...?



## rbuenger (May 2, 2005)

Can somebody explain me why /etc, /var and /tmp are just symbolic links for /private/...? Is there any good reason for this?

I'm just thinking about moving the folders out of /private and replace the symlinks with the 'real' folder. Has anybody already tested this? Maybe some applications use /private/xyz to access these folders so deleting the folder private maybe isn't a good solution. 

But I don't see any reason for this folder to exist. The folder private just seem to have no function.


----------



## sircharles (May 4, 2005)

I belive this is there for a reason.


----------



## rbuenger (May 5, 2005)

Wow, that's really a helpfull answer. And exactly this type of answer is the reason why I left the last board. I'm not a stupid gamer and of cause everything in the universe is there for a reason. 

Sorry but if I ask a question I would like to have a answer and not a stupid post. Either tell me the reason or just let it be. And there are so many stupid things Apple has done to the system that these 'reasons' often just slow down the system or even disable/hide features.


----------



## rbuenger (May 5, 2005)

Sorry, due to a dns server failure I just double posted the last. Please delete this post.


----------



## scruffy (May 5, 2005)

I was going to answer you, but your little rant just put me off.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Pengu (May 6, 2005)

Ya know what. go ahead. move the folders. remove the private folder. i'm sure apple just put it there for no good reason, and you must know better than thier engineers.


----------



## rbuenger (May 6, 2005)

You can be sure that I never will post the result of this. And as I noticed that most ppl here can't help anyway it's better I just leave you alone. 

Go play with Tiger as this is all you can do. I'm away and never will visit this board again as I just realised that you all here just can't help me?


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2005)

rbuenger said:
			
		

> You can be sure that I never will post the result of this. And as I noticed that most ppl here can't help anyway it's better I just leave you alone.
> 
> Go play with Tiger as this is all you can do. I'm away and never will visit this board again as I just realised that you all here just can't help me?



OK...first of all, you decided to make the first attack.  Granted, the answer you received at first wasn't the best one, but that doesn't mean you should jump all over everyone on this board.  I saw a crass response on another thread here a few days ago similar to this.  I don't know if it was you or another person, but remember one thing.  Most of the information here is freely available.  Not everyone has seen the post THE SECOND YOU POST IT.  Answers take time.  I'm still waiting for answers on other forums that i've posted questions in.  Does that mean I'm going to personally attack the board or everyone in it??  No.  It probably means it hasn't been read yet, or no one has the answer.

You want quick support??  Pay for Apple's tech support and have them help you with problems.  Everyone here is willing to help, but not when someone thinks they deserve it RIGHT NOW.

And if you leave, fine.  We will still be here, helping others that know how to appreciate those with the information.

Good day to you...


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2005)

By the way, how old are you??

I'm only asking because I have to question the maturity level of someone who would post something that juvenile in their profile.

This definitely make a case for an internet user's license.


----------



## mkwan (May 6, 2005)

It is there for a reason.....


sorry I just had to say it again....


----------



## elander (May 7, 2005)

Temper tantrums don't help anyone. Stop being babies and just answer the guy, it doesn't hurt. Here, I'll show you:

I didn't really know this, I've just sort of accepted it, but your question got me thinking. So I googled for "private etc var tmp" and the second link from the top provided me with this quote:


   *   Directories /usr, /sbin, and the application subdirectories of
       /opt are shareable among networked hosts.  These hierarchies must
       not contain host-specific information.  All host-specific
       configuration data, temporary files, log files, and other files
       inappropriate for sharing among hosts must reside in private
       directories on the file system.  The private directories include
       /etc, /var, /tmp, /stand, /home.

This came from a page about HP Unix, but it gives a good explanation as to why these directories exist and why the hierarchy is set up like it is. Now, I don't think that those reasons are completely valid on a typical Mac OS X Client, but it makes sense to keep the structure to let experienced Unix users feel at home on any Mac.

See? That didn't hurt me a bit. I actually learned something myself in the process, and my guess is, if you read it, you probably did too... ;-)


----------



## mw84 (May 7, 2005)

Nevermind, read the last post and someone answered anyway. Funny though


----------

